# Bau eines Teiches ohne Folie aber mit Frischwasserzufuhr



## swisschiller (13. Apr. 2009)

Hallo 

Ich wohne nun in ihn einem alleinstehenden Haus. Wir sind im Besitz einer Quelle die zudem auch unser Haus mit Wasser speisst. Der überlauf dieser Quelle läuft momentan ins Feld und verläuft sich dann im Wald an einem steilen Abhang.
Nun wollte ich genau diesen Überlauf nutzen um meinen Teich anzulegen. 
D.h. ohne jegliche Filter und ohne Folie, am besten auch ohne Ton.
Bagger und Geräte zum verdichten des Erdreiches sind vorhanden.
Die Grösse soll in etwa 5 auf 10m betragen und eine Tiefe am tiefsten Punkt von 2m haben.


Nun die allerentscheidende Frage wird das funktionieren?

mfg aus der Schweiz


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Teiches ohne Folie aber mit Frischwasserzufuhr*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns.

Verbindlich wird Dir das niemand sagen können...
Keiner weiß, wieviel Wasser der verdichtete Boden durchlassen wird, wie hoch die Verdunstung ist und wieviel Wasser aus der Quelle nachkommt = ob es ausreicht, diese Verluste auszugleichen. 
Du wirst keine richtige Kapillarsperre haben, d.h. Du mußt anderweitig dafür sorgen, dass bei Starkregen kein Erdreich in den Teich gespült wird.
Das Ufer wird ordentlich Wasser verbrauchen, dafür kannst Du sehr viele spezialisierte Pflanzen setzen, die es nur feucht brauchen. 

Das verdichtete Erdreich als Untergrund hat zusätzlich den Nachteil, dass es reichlich Nährstoffe enthalten könnte (kenne den Boden nicht).
Das bedeutet u.U. eine dauerhafte Algenblüte im Teich. :?


Falls Du das Projekt durchziehst, wäre ich (und sicherlich auch ein paar andere) an einem Bericht und Bildern sehr interessiert.


----------



## chris24 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Teiches ohne Folie aber mit Frischwasserzufuhr*

Hallo es kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit an ob Sand Boden Lhem oder sontiges. Würde eine Schotterschicht einbringen und diese verdichten da denk ich mal dürfte nich so viel wasser verloren gehn wie bei Erdboden


----------



## Sebi (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Teiches ohne Folie aber mit Frischwasserzufuhr*

Schotter soll den Teich dichter machen? Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## chris24 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Teiches ohne Folie aber mit Frischwasserzufuhr*

wenn der schotter richtig verdichtet ist versickert weniger wasser als bei Erdboden.

aber man ist auf der sicheren seite mit folie zu arbeiten, da ich maurer bin hätte ich noch ein anderen tipp auf dem schotter eine schicht Beton aufbringen dann ist es dicht


----------



## Andreas P. (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Teiches ohne Folie aber mit Frischwasserzufuhr*

Hab´da mal ein ganz interessantes Buch gelesen: Sepp Holzer "Permakultur".
Dieser Sepp Holzer baut in knapp 1500m Höhe Pflanzen an die dort gar nicht wachsen dürften, zudem hat er schon als Kind begonnen Teiche anzulegen, die von einem kleinen Bach gespeist werden.
Sepp Holzer beschreibt in diesem Buch auch wie er den Boden für Teiche vorberteitet:
Nachdem er den Aushub gebaggert hat lässt er Wasser in das "Loch" (ca. 30cm), dann stellt er sich mit dem Bagger in die Grube und macht mit der Baggerschaufel im Wasser eine rüttelnde Bewegung, dadurch beginnt das grobe Sediment aufzuschwimmen und das Feine setzt sich am Grund ab.
Er erhält dadurch eine natürlichen, nahezu wasserdichten Teichgrund.

Hat mich sehr fasziniert, nachzulesen wie gesagt bei: Sepp Holzer "Permakultur"
vielleicht auch mal Googeln: Sepp Holzer, Krameterhof, Permakultur...

Vielleicht hilfts weiter?!

Gruß aus dem Allgäu,
Andreas


----------

